# Renewing work permit



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello (Sante if you are reading!!)

Does anyone know what documents/forms I need to obtain/fill in to renew my existing work permit?

Thank you!

Claire


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

There is a different application form for renewing that I was given but as far as I understand you will need new police clearance and medical forms as well as copies of your passport, birth certificate etc.
I am on a life partner visa and we have to prove the relationship still for renewing so I imagine you will also need proof of still having work/job offer


----------

